# Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen



## tstdick (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute. 
War heute morgen am Vereinsgewässer unterwegs. 
Hab dort mit meiner neuen Feeder Rute gefischt. 
Habe als Köder Mais, Maden und Regenwürmer verwendet. 
Das Futter habe ich aus Zammataro futter, paniermehl, haferflocken, kakao, mais, maden, vanillin zucker und Knoblauch zusammengestellt. 

Habe auch wirklich sehr gut gefangen (Für meine Verhältnisse) 
 Über  10 Fische dürften es gewesen sein. 
Jedoch waren das alles Brassen/Güstern. 
Keine einzige Rotauge dabei. 
Woran könnte das liegen? 
Habe auch relativ kleine Haken verwendet.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

#piccshare_pic_options, #piccshare_pic_options > *, #piccshare_tint, #piccshare_logo { border-radius: 0; -moz-border-radius: 0; border: none; margin: 0; padding: 0; }
Hi,

meine Erfahrung : oft Glückssache. Gewässerabhängig, Tagesform... 

Das einzige, was mir mal aufgefallen ist, ist eine höhere dichte an Rotaugenfängen, wenn ich viel Rösthanf zum Futter dazu gebe. Kann allerdings auch Zufall sein!


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

Meiner Erfahrung hast du beim Feedern normal immer als erstes Rotaugen und Rotfedern am Platz, dann Brachsen und dann später Karpfen.
Wenn du jetzt gleich n Brachsenschwarm getroffen hast, hat der evtl. den Platz gleich für sich vereinnahmt, und du hast die Rotaugen als Zwischenstufe übersprungen


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung hast du beim Feedern normal immer als erstes Rotaugen und Rotfedern am Platz, dann Brachsen und dann später Karpfen.
> Wenn du jetzt gleich n Brachsenschwarm getroffen hast, hat der evtl. den Platz gleich für sich vereinnahmt, und du hast die Rotaugen als Zwischenstufe übersprungen



Jipp ,wenn die Brassen da sind ist für die Rotaugen kein Platz.
Und wie @Trollwut schon gepostet hat :Nächste Stufe wären dann die Karpfen die die Brassen vom Platz vertreiben.

Futter umstellen wenn du lieber Rotaugen haben willst.


----------



## tstdick (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

Okay. Was würdet ihr da empfehlen an futter?


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

Ich hab das "Problem", dass ich an einem sehr gut besetzten Gewässer sitze, deswegen brauch ich kein Spezialxxxfutter, dementsprechend kann ich dir da mangels Erfahrung weniger Tipps geben.

Ich würde erst einmal die Stelle wechseln. Häufig fang ich in der Nähe von z.b. Seerosenfeldern eher Rotaugen als Brassen


----------



## Knispel (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

Nehme eine Posenmontage und fische einfach einmal über dem Grund. Manchmal sind die Plötzen einfach "zu faul sich zu bücken" . Merke : Nicht immer ist das was gerade "In" ist ( z.Z. ja das Fischen mit dem Futterkorb ) auch immer fängig auf meinen Zielfisch ....


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



tstdick schrieb:


> Okay. Was würdet ihr da empfehlen an futter?



Auf Basis des Zamataro futters ?
Ich kenne das Zeug zwar nicht,ich mische alles selber|bla: aber :Lass den Kakao,die Haferflocken und die Vanille raus.Knobi nur zum Dippen vom Hakenköder.
Rotaugen stehen eher auf herbe Mischungen.
Frisch gemahlenen Hanf,Rösthanf geht auch gut max.15 %
im Futter,Gewürze .
Vorsicht mit dem Hanfmehl,sehr Geruchsintensiv ,lässt sich fast nicht mehr überdecken.
Bevor ich mir jetzt einen Wolf schreibe ,ließ dich mal hier durch .www.feederecke.de/mehle.html
Da findest du alles was man oder Frau :q braucht .
Alles weis ich auch nicht immer aus dem Stegreif|uhoh:


----------



## tstdick (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

Okay gut dann bedanke ich mich erstmal recht herzlichen für die hilfreichen Antworten!


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Merke : Nicht immer ist das was gerade "In" ist ( z.Z. ja das Fischen mit dem Futterkorb ) auch immer fängig auf meinen Zielfisch ....



Nett geschrieben :q obwohl ich finde das ca 20 Jahre ,solange gibt es das Feedern mindestens in BRD bzw. ich mache das schon diese Zeit, schon ne Hausnummer für gerade *IN* ist.#6

P.S : Ich hab mal mit ner Kopfrute angefangen,etwa 10 Jahre nur Matchruten gefischt,bis die ersten Picker und dann Feederruten hier auftauchten.
Ich fische immer noch alle englischen Methoden aber m.e. gibt es keine effektivere Art der Friedfischangelei als 
Feedern.
An den TE : Rein auf Rotaugen nehme ich aber lieber ne Matchrute,wenn die bedingungen dafür vorhanden sind.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

www.angeltreff.org/friedfischtechniken/futter2/futter2.html
Was zum Lesen auprobieren.


----------



## Andal (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

Taubenkot ins Rotaugenfutter. Die etwas älteren Friedfischangler kennen diese "leckere Zutat" noch...!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

An einem meiner Vereinsgewässer (flacher Baggersee) haben wir einen ausgezeichneten 45+Brachsenbestand , aber sehr wenige Rotaugen (die sind dann aber um die 30...)

Beim Feedern hab ich sie letztes Jahr recht regelmäßig gefangen.
Fast immer war es ganz am Anfang der Session, meist beim allerersten Biss.
Gelegentlich auch wenn die Brachen den Futterplatz verlassen hatten.

Heuer war es wie verhext:
Hab mind. 150 Brachsen gefangen, dazu viele Giebel (die sonst fast nie dabei waren) und mehrere, recht ansehnliche, Schleien (die exisierten eigentlich nur als Gerücht).
Aber nicht ein einziges (!) Rotauge!#c

Nachden ein Kumpel, der eigentlich patholohischer Spinnfischer ist, gleich auf Anhieb ein 30er Rotauge erwischt hat, hat mich dann wieder der Ehrgeiz gepackt:
:mHab am Futter geschraubt und gleich der erste Versuch war erfolgreich!

Rezept:
Günstige Grundmischung (Hausmarke), die ich immer als Basis verwende.

Bisquitmehl, Fischmehl, Forelli und Copramelasse, die sonst alle zum Standart gehören, hab ich weggelassen.
(Halte ich alles für Brachsenmagneten, bzw. sorgen für Bindung (1 und 4).

Stattdessen hab ich auf einen hohen Anteil Rösthanf und meinen speziellen Rotaugen-Lockstoff (weiß grad leider nicht von wem) gesetzt.
Dazu kam eine gute Portion Kokosflocken.

Der Rösthanf hat (neben der lockenden) eine lockernde Wirkung, die Kokosflocken eine aktitive.
Da ich ein sehr lockeres Futter wollte habe ich es bewußt nur schwach angefeuchtet.

Ziel war, mit einer Futterwolke die Rotaugen sehr schnell an den Platz zu locken, um vor den Brachsen eines Abgreifen zu können.

Die Taktik ist aufgegangen:
Schnell konnte ich an der Oberfäche sehen, daß Kleinfisch am Platz war.
:mUnd beim ersten Biss hatte ich dann mein 30er Rotauge...:vik:


----------



## tstdick (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

Was verwendet ihr eigentlich an Futter/Köder für schleien?


----------



## Knispel (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



Andal schrieb:


> Taubenkot ins Rotaugenfutter. Die etwas älteren Friedfischangler kennen diese "leckere Zutat" noch...!



Vor allem selektiert dieser Zusatz die Großen - aber das kennt heut keiner mehr ....


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Vor allem selektiert dieser Zusatz die Großen - aber das kennt heut keiner mehr ....



Doch ,ich schon :q


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



tstdick schrieb:


> Was verwendet ihr eigentlich an Futter/Köder für schleien?



Futter nehme ich meinen Brassenmix .
Abstimmung ist eher süßlich und endhält einige grobe Bestandtteile.Vanille ist *nicht *drin.
Machen einfach zu viele.
Jetzt im Sommer, ist es ein recht nahrhafter Mix ,die Fische nehmen viel Futter auf.
Aber es lässt sich noch mit Gewürzen oder Salz 
verfeinern 
Reichlich Lebendfutter,Maden,Caster,Wurmschnippel sind Pflicht.
Schleien fange ich dabei zwischen den Brassen die auf den Platz kommen.
Selektiv Schleien fischen lohnt sich bei uns nicht ,zu geringer Bestand aber dafür sind sie dann groß.

Würmer ( Mistwürmer ) gehen gut auf Schleien ,wenn nicht zuviele kleine Barsche da sind. 
Ansonsten nehmen sie auch Teich ,Gemüsemais usw.


----------



## Insulaner (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



Andal schrieb:


> Taubenkot ins Rotaugenfutter. Die etwas älteren Friedfischangler kennen diese "leckere Zutat" noch...!


Überdeckt das nicht alles andere? Wieviel gibt man pro Kilo Trockenfutter in etwa zu? Kann man auch Taubenkotbrühe verwenden?


----------



## Andal (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

Ich weiß nur, dass es gut funktioniert. Aber ich habe es weder jemals probiert, noch werde ich es probieren. Bei Kacke hört bei mir der Spaß auf!

Da nehm ich lieber harmlosere Aromen. Maggi, aber auch Jägermeister; selber trink ich diesen Leberkleister eh schon lang nicht mehr.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass es gut funktioniert. Aber ich habe es weder jemals probiert, noch werde ich es probieren. Bei Kacke hört bei mir der Spaß auf!



Da schließe ich mich an.Kommt eh schon genug Mist ins Wasser.


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

Ich setz mal das Gerücht in die Welt, wer sein Futter mit Urin anmischt, fängt mehr.
Wär mal lustig zu sehn, wer dann am Wasser in seinen Futtereimer ...


----------



## zeitgeist91 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich setz mal das Gerücht in die Welt, wer sein Futter mit Urin anmischt, fängt mehr.
> Wär mal lustig zu sehn, wer dann am Wasser in seinen Futtereimer ...




Beschwör es nicht herauf!


----------



## Insulaner (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

Nachdem die Diskussion nun etwas ins Fach "Slapstick" abgedriftet ist habe mich jetzt mal ein bisschen schlauer gemacht.
Mit Taubenkot als Futterzusatz zu fischen ist bei unseren Nachbarn in BeNeLux weit verbreitet. Eben besonders, wenn es auf Rotaugen geht. Getrockneter und "gereinigter" TK wird dort als Futterzusatz verkauft. In D ist der Verkauf verboten.
Meines Wissens ist es allerdings nicht verboten TK (wo auch immer) aufzusammeln und als Futterzusatz zu benutzen.
Der Nachteil am Taubenmist ist, dass Bakterien und Hefepilze enthalten sind, die u.U. gesundheitsschädlich sein können.
Und um auch mit der von Einigen fantasievoll beschriebenen Art des Wasserlassens den Mythos zu nehmen: Was den TK für Fische so attraktiv macht, sind die halb verdauten Sämereinen die ausgeschieden werden. Ob das so beim Menschen funktioniert, wage ich bei der so amüsant gefundenen Beschreibung schwer zu bezweifeln.
Bevor jemand fragen sollte: Guano Dünger für Pflanzen als Futterzusatz soll dahingehend nicht funktionieren, weil der Kot von Fisch fressenden Vögeln stammt und daher keine Sämereien enthält. Evtl. wäre es mal eine Überlegung wert, anstatt Fischmehl etwas Guano zu verwenden. Vielleicht hat es ja jemand schon ausprobiert und kann ein bisschen was dazu berichten.
In diesem Sinne: Weiterhin fröhliches pi***ln.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



Insulaner schrieb:


> Nachdem die Diskussion nun etwas ins Fach "Slapstick" abgedriftet ist habe mich jetzt mal ein bisschen schlauer gemacht.
> Mit Taubenkot als Futterzusatz zu fischen ist bei unseren Nachbarn in BeNeLux weit verbreitet. Eben besonders, wenn es auf Rotaugen geht. Getrockneter und "gereinigter" TK wird dort als Futterzusatz verkauft. In D ist der Verkauf verboten.
> Meines Wissens ist es allerdings nicht verboten TK (wo auch immer) aufzusammeln und als Futterzusatz zu benutzen.
> Der Nachteil am Taubenmist ist, dass Bakterien und Hefepilze enthalten sind, die u.U. gesundheitsschädlich sein können.
> ...




Dass das funktioniert möchte ich garnicht abstreiten.
Jeder, der schonmal einen Vogel überm Wasser einen SchiXX hat fallen lassen sehn, wird bestätigen, dass kurz darauf dort das Wasser kocht.
Es gibt auch das Sprichtwort: Wenn man ins Wasser pinkelt, beißen die Aale.

Ich bin zwar einer, der viel ausprobiert, aber bei Taubenkotsammeln hörts dann doch irgendwo auf - und sollte es noch so gut klappen |wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Es gibt auch das Sprichtwort: Wenn man ins Wasser pinkelt, beißen die Aale.



Schon ausprobiert ? :q


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

Wenn sich die Stelle anbietet 
Konnte bislang aber keinen Unterschied feststellen


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Stelle anbietet
> Konnte bislang aber keinen Unterschied feststellen



So ist das mit den Aromen eben.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



Insulaner schrieb:


> Was den TK für Fische so attraktiv macht, sind die halb verdauten Sämereinen die ausgeschieden werden. Ob das so beim Menschen funktioniert, wage ich bei der so amüsant gefundenen Beschreibung schwer zu bezweifeln.


:mDann hast Du wohl noch nie Ergebnis beurteilt, nachdem Du eine Dosenmais verzehrt hast...

Vorverdautes Fischmehl ist bei der Boilieherstellung ja auch hoch angesagt!

Wenn man das Thema, für die einschlägigen Kreisen journalistisch richtig aufbereitet, publiziert, in Verbindung mit einer,  natürlich sündhaft teuren, Produktpallette mit den nötigen Zutaten, die dazu dienen, die Konsistenz den gewässerspezifischen Bedingungen anzupassen auf den Markt bringt...:q

:mWette,  man könnte so einige Spezialisten dazu bringen, sich, anstatt auf öffentlichen Feldwegen, über ihren Futtereimern zu entleeren!
Und Ihnen dann genüsslich dabei zusehen, wie sie daraus Futterballen kneten...:vik:


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Und Ihnen dann genüsslich dabei zusehen, wie sie daraus Futterballen kneten...:vik:



Was du so alles genießt |bla:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, dass es gut funktioniert. Aber ich habe es weder jemals probiert, noch werde ich es probieren. Bei Kacke hört bei mir der Spaß auf!...



Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass da 'ne alte Socke wie du kneift.#c
Dein Baujahr sollte auch vor Fäkalien nicht haltmachen, schließlich spiele ich(als vergleichsweise Jungspund) recht erfolgreich mit Exkrementen im Fischfutter.
Andal das hätte ich nicht von dir gedacht!#d


----------



## Andal (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

Mag ja sein, dass ich langsam recht alt wirke, aber so senil bin ich auch noch nicht, dass ich aus Kacke, oder Futter welches selbige enthält, Kugeln forme. Ich mag vieles sein, aber garantiert nicht fäkalophil!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ein Tag voller Güster/Brassen*

Ich schätze gerade die Jünger davon heißen sogar Coprophile

oder Koprophile.  
Hab aber auch erstmal nach der richtigen Rechtschreibung gesucht, und verflixte Axt mit der C <-> K Geschichte. :g

Also den Fischen Ka... anzubieten damit sie dann hinterher Ka... schmecken, das geht ja man garnicht. #d


----------

